# Gianna is HOME!



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, today I picked up my new baby...Gianna! She is a rootin tootin bundle of tough and fluff! She has been going 150mph since we got home, and I tell you what, it was down right HARD to get any decent shots of her. I jsut put her up for a nap, because she was not about to do it on her own. Well, she would lay down for like 30 seconds and a kid would get up to go do something and she just HAD to go along. But here are a couple of shots, excuse the dust, hair, etc...I didn't get to sweep today, was at the airport







.










Look Mom, I am laying on my new bed! See...I can be still!








Thirty seconds later...








And then....








"hey...thats my bed!"








fun for all!









Thanks for looking! Hopefully I will get some better pics soon.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little tough cookie,







look at her floofy fluffs!! BIG EYES with wild expression as she controls her world! What a doll. Hurricane Gianna welcome home!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a cutie with the look of the Devil in her eyes.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO.. I love the bed sequence pictures...LOL. Welcome home Gianna.. you keep those kids in line. Alison, have fun with your new bundle of trouble (I mean joy)... LOL. Welcome to the Wildhaus family!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I see two best friends already.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS pup!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you all, she is such a ham! And she definately has a mischievious side! The boys love her, and I think she loves them too. She jsut met one of our cats....and there was no chasing. I will try to get a pic of them together it was sure cute with them nose to nose!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

One problem.....she looks to have already outgrown her bed


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my! She is ADORABLE!!! Looks like she is filled with energy too, love the little girl sitting in the bed, how cute that is!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

No she fits in the bed just fine although it will be handed down to my mother inlaw's little yappy dogs in a few weeks I am sure! BUT Shadow was laying on it earlier, now that was a sight . Oh and the kiddo is a he not a she, he is of the long hair variety as well  .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww..... Look at that sweet little face! She is just adorable!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Aaaaaah look at that cute little ball of fluff!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomAdorable!!!


she sure is... looks like someone else i know


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute and makes friends fast


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

That is the cutest thing I have seen in awhile, and it does my heart good to see the interactions with your children already.

Welcome Home.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Great pics, Alison! Thanks for posting. Looks like the Hairball is no worse for wear after her long flight. She just used all those hours on the plane to store up extra energy and mischief.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone, she really is a sweet girl. Although earlier we were outside "trying" to go potty...and I leaned down and the next thing you know I had a sable tuft attatched to my ponytail, she thought that was the best game of tug ever, but I told her I am so sorry Gia, but mommy can't let you win THAT!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's an adorable bright eyed baby! Looking forward to her adventures with your little boy - I can hear it now 'mommy the puppy's eating my HAIR!' LOL, I also see purchase of an electric headshaver in your future.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Allison on your new addition!! 

I see the fluffy G-force made it safe and sound and is settling in quite well!

Enjoy her!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

We have electric hair clippers and the three older boys (9,6,5) all have buzz cuts. I think she finally wore herself out chasing after the four of them, because she has been resting quietly in her crate now for over an hour lol.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Awwww, she is absolutely precious. I'll be looking forward to seeing more pics of your princess.


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

Your dog is very cute, those are some great pictures of the baby and puppy. Now I am jelous, I still have 3 months until my puppy comes home.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

The G-gang is out on the loose!! I'm so glad we can follow one of them here, since we've "known" them since puppyhood. What a wonderful ball of fluffy goodness. Both of them actually........

Jennifer


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

GSDACE, I know how you feel! I was hoping to get a pup from this breeding before the Dam was even bred LOL. But they are sooo worth the wait!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Haha thanks Jennifer! There happens to be another G kid on the block as well! Jane is a board member and she has Gideon aka Karlo!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's a gorgeous little girl and wow is she ever going to keep you and your family busy!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes Ruth I do believe she will, but the nice part is...the family will keep her busy too LOL...a tierd puppy is a good puppy







.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Fluffy II is home, she is just adorable


----------



## Artoshi (Mar 28, 2009)

Puppy is adorable... pretty jealous over here...

Next 3 months let the baby riding Gianna around the place LOL


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is just too much, what a sweetie pie.....er with really sharp puppy teeth, and an unending amount of energy and mischief....I think I need a nap just looking at the pictures.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alison, you are so lucky that Gianna made it down to you! There were many times I think that Chris had to pry her away from visitors when they tried to smuggle her out. She is now in a safe place! Congrats on the hairball's arrival, and we need more pics of her fluffiness!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congrats again on Gianna, she is ADORABLE!! Little spunkster is gonna enjoy being the center of a loving family. I am so very happy for you-- and for Gianna!


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats to Gia for finding a good home!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Day 2 Update...

Gianna is settling in very nicely! She is still wanting to go go go nonstop. I am giving her a couple days to settle in before we start working on focus stuff, because it will be ALOT easier to work on while the majority of the skin pack is at school. We do play tug, and she LOVES that. I gave her a light brushing today, and she wasn't thrilled but she didn't put up a huge fight either so that is a plus. She is not overly affectionate, but she will roll over for a belly rub and likes to give kisses and nibbles. Just don't try to kiss her on the nose if you plan to keep yours







. Shadow has been extra clingy since Gia's arrival, but they have played gently together on the floor quite a bit. No insecurity, and tons of curiousity! I have to thank Chris for having such a wonderful breeding program, I honestly couldn't be happier with her pick for us. My camera battery died and I can't find the charger, so I gotta get that taken care of so I can get some more shots of the little hairball's grand adventures.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrival, she's precious! She looks like my boy Link (RIP) when he was a pup. He grew into a gorgeous dark sable LC, but I lost him way too soon at 22 months. It took me back to see your baby, boy I sure miss him! Wishing you all the best with your new furball!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

on your new pup! She is so cute!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! She looks like tons of fun! What an adorable pup, love her name


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think we all have gotta be addicted to Gianna! I bet Shadow and Duchess are really being kept on their toes now. What an adorable little typhoon Gianna is! The mischief in her sweet little eyes and face.. you will have so much FUn with her! I look forward to pics as she grows. Such a beautiful girl she is, adorable Miss Hurricane Hairball!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

Well, since my camera battery died, and I don't have a charger....and BestBuy is shipping one, but it won't be here for 8-10 business days...my phone will jsut have to do. However, it does not take moving shots well, and Gianna is rarely still. But I did the best I could........

9 weeks old



























And last but not least (for now anyway)...proof that a tierd pup is a good pup

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

AAAAAAAAAAAARRGGHH-- cuteness overload!! Little puff-a-lump fluffoid baby bearkins! She has the most devlish expressions!! OMG, I just wanna squish her! She looks like a fluffy lil pistol of a puppy. I adore her eyes-- what a face she has! I am grateful for any Gianna pics!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

Thanks Patti! Her expressions match her personality FOR SURE!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

Aww, Alison she is so cute! Of all times to have your battery bunk out! Her coat doesn't look as fluffy in the new shots. Must be the Texas heat vs Michigan humidity!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

Actually Jane, she has about the same amount of fluff, I think it is just the camera quality and the distance at which they were taken. I will hopefully get some better ones, but I doubt it until my stupid battery charger comes in. FWIW the timing of the Balckberry Storm sucks!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*

for a cell phone camera those are good pictures , the puppy is wonderful and sooo cute good luck with her


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Gianna is HOME! (update)*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAAAAAAAAAAAARRGGHH-- cuteness overload!! Little puff-a-lump fluffoid baby bearkins! She has the most devlish expressions!! OMG, I just wanna squish her! She looks like a fluffy lil pistol of a puppy. I adore her eyes-- what a face she has! I am grateful for any Gianna pics!



LOL! My thoughts exactly! Although I don't know if I would have been able to get so creative with the word inventions.....


----------

